# Great stuff skull



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just pulled my great stuff skull out of a mold(one of skull ice molds). It came out pretty good. Not perfect, but I am not looking for perfect. Anyways, what type of paint can I use on this? Spray, latex, etc. My goal is to make a bunch of these and make a skull wall with them. I was thinking on maybe doing a black light wall or maybe corpse them like on Alen's how to with the plastic trash bags.


----------



## Spooky D (Oct 4, 2011)

I have used spray paint on great stuff for my burn victim corpse and it worked great. latex or acrylic would work fine too.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I like your ideal, do you have any pictures?*


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Jacksonville Haunter said:


> *I like your ideal, do you have any pictures?*


I was trying to post a photo, but I have too many posted, but looking to do something like this.
http://www.thehorrordome.com/skull-wall-panel-haunt-decoration.aspx


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

This sounds very interesting to me as it may solve one of my prop problems. Can you give any details as to how you did it? Like how full you filled the mold? Which version of GS did you use? Did you use a releasing agent? Can you reuse the mold? You know, just little stuff like that. HM


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Hallomarine said:


> This sounds very interesting to me as it may solve one of my prop problems. Can you give any details as to how you did it? Like how full you filled the mold? Which version of GS did you use? Did you use a releasing agent? Can you reuse the mold? You know, just little stuff like that. HM


I am waiting for the 3rd skull to finish curing in the original mold. The mold has a slight crack, but I think it is because I dropped it. The GS I used is in the red can and sold at Home Depot. For a releasing agent, I use pam. The 2 skulls I have made are not excactly alike, but I'm fine with that. I fill up the mold about 2/3 full. It takes about 2 days to fully cure. This is the mold I am using.
http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?sku=2104-1490


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

C&JDad - that is exactly what I am looking for. I went on-line to find one, and everyone seems to be out of stock. Do you (or anyone else out there) know where I can find one or more? This is the perfect time to get started on this project, as I need to make about a zillion of these skulls. HM


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE! 
It took me practically all day to find one (actually four, but that doesn't sound right - I GOT FOUR!) I found them at a bakery supply place in Jersey, so now I'm on my way! HM


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So are you covering the back of the mold or just laying it flat with a weight on it?
Shame they dont have a back for this.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Hallomarine said:


> I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE!
> It took me practically all day to find one (actually four, but that doesn't sound right - I GOT FOUR!) I found them at a bakery supply place in Jersey, so now I'm on my way! HM


I may have got mine from the same place.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> So are you covering the back of the mold or just laying it flat with a weight on it?
> Shame they dont have a back for this.


I just leave the back open and lay it face side down until it is cured.


----------

